# Special gifts from Wrigley



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I just received a wonderful box with some AMAZING hand-made gifts from Wrigley & her daughter. I just had to share! I am overwhelmed. 








Hand-made Hedgie complete with robe, slippers & hot water bottle!








Sewn card that I'm totally going to steal!! :lol: 








Scrap book pages. 








Card from her daughter








Painting of Cholla from her daughter








Painting of Zoey from her daughter

I love them all!! So personalized & precious. Such treasures! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Precious!  It amazes me how talented our members are!


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Awww...everything's awesome, but I love the handmade hedgie in a robe. Incredible!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

OMG!!! Those are so awesome!!! Holy crap!! :shock: 

I second Larry's opinion - we have a lot of talented people here...well, not here here...as I am NOT one of them... but around here.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh my goodness. Everything is wonderful but I love that hedgehog in the bathrobe.


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm so glad you liked everything PJ! You were so sweet to do that painting of my babies that I had to find a way to pay you back! For all you knitters that is a pattern by Alan Dart. Easy to find on the internet but if anyone would like the pattern let me know. I don't mind sharing. I would also be more than happy to share the pattern for the stitched card as well.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Have you seen these ones? http://www.jeangreenhowe.com/hedgehogs.html


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

They are all so wonderful!! I don't know which one to choose as a favorite!


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

Those pattterns are adorable Nancy! When my daughter was young I made her some dolls by Jean Green Howe but I have not made the hedgies yet. I guess I will have a new project!


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

those paintings are the best!
homemade gifts are always the best kind.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

simply wonderful!!!


----------

